# Anyone seen any spy pix of new 5-series INTERIOR?



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

nt


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Whatever it looks like I am sure you won't be disappointed buddy so DO NOT worry ! ! !


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Whatever it looks like I am sure you won't be disappointed buddy so DO NOT worry ! ! ! *


I'm sure you're right Alan, but I'm not a big fan of the new 7-series lay-out (even though, for the most part, I don't have a problem with the I-drive). I just don't find it very inspiring, ya' know?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

hts said:


> *
> 
> I'm sure you're right Alan, but I'm not a big fan of the new 7-series lay-out (even though, for the most part, I don't have a problem with the I-drive). I just don't find it very inspiring, ya' know?
> 
> *


Well I'll tell you Harrison that the more I look at the new 7 .. . the more I like it.

Also, I am sure they will retain the sporty nature of the 5er more so then they did with the 7. My outlook is the 7 is the luxury model while the 3er and the 5er are more sporty natured

Maybe I am wrong but I couldn't imagine them not making the 5 sporty


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Well I'll tell you Harrison that the more I look at the new 7 .. . the more I like it.
> 
> ...


If they do, they've lost me, possibly forever, as I'm not into a 7-series, and at 40, I'll consider myself too 'old' for my E46. What I (think I'll) want in a few years is the sporting characteristics (nimbleness, tossability, etc.) of the E46 (maybe even a little more so), with some additional hp/torque (like to do a sub 6-second 60), but nicely balanced, unlike the 540i. Can this be done for under $40k? I say 'hell yes!'.


----------



## Nebr330xi (Dec 20, 2001)

*G35? *

Hey Harrison, I can't imagine the next 5 not being sporty. Have you noticed that the G35 actually is size similar to the current 5 (I read that somewhere). In person I really like the the new 7 and I hear it drives pretty brilliantly. In some Euro mag (EVO?) I read that the 7 sometimes feels like a 3 in the way it handles. That's pretty damn impressive for a car that big methinks. I'm keeping my 2002 330xi until warranty time and then want to trade up to the new 5, which will hopefully be in its third year (before Nov 2005).


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: G35? *



Nebr330xi said:


> *Hey Harrison, I can't imagine the next 5 not being sporty. Have you noticed that the G35 actually is size similar to the current 5 (I read that somewhere). In person I really like the the new 7 and I hear it drives pretty brilliantly. In some Euro mag (EVO?) I read that the 7 sometimes feels like a 3 in the way it handles. That's pretty damn impressive for a car that big methinks. I'm keeping my 2002 330xi until warranty time and then want to trade up to the new 5, which will hopefully be in its third year (before Nov 2005). *


Great to hear from you Sammy! I've (up until recently) been a fairly big advocate of the G35 (in fact, up until last week, I was convinced that I was going to ditch my 330i for a G35 6-speed when they become available later this year). Now I'm leaning toward hanging on to it for another 3-4 years (I've had it for 13 months and I've put around 7,8xx miles on it), and then trading up for a 5-series (assuming I like it).

I haven't driven the new 7, but I can't imagine that behemoth handles as nimbly as a 3'er!

What's new back at Peed? Did I tell you I tracked down Christy? She's back in Lincoln, of all places. Go Big Red!


----------



## Nebr330xi (Dec 20, 2001)

*Back in Nebr?*

Hahahaha, you do know that Nebraska's license plate (currently the most hideous in the USA) reads "The Good Life" (or at least it used to). So of course she's back. Hyuk.

So why the about face with the G35? I have about 8K now after my December pickup. But most of it is highway (to Omaha or Denver). I generally drive my '92 Accord around town. Why waste a perfectly good car? 

Anyway, I'm sure physics don't allow the 7 to be a 3, but I believe the M5 handles quite superbly and the writer was probably alluding to the 7 having handling characteristics to a much smaller car. That's my guess at any rate.

You should check out the August issue of Computer Power User (CPU) magazine. BMW on the cover. Onsale July 19. Be well, old man.


----------

